# Another S hole:



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

This was an emergency repair as directional boring ran right thru the main sewer line leaving the property totally out of service.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice shoring.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How high was the water table, I see dewatering points and suction lines


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> How high was the water table, I see dewatering points and suction lines


Like two feet! 

Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PaulW said:


> Like two feet!
> 
> Paul


Damnn, we have to dewater alot here during the rainy season, the water table can up to 4 foot below the surface in alot of places, but 2ft I've never seen that here


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Those directional boring guys sure love us plumbers. :thumb up:


BTW, nice shoring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A teleco contractor bored through an 8in forcemain here back a few years ago, shiot flowed into a small runoff Ditch, the city had to hire an enviromental cleanup crew to clean the mess up. Bad thing is a locate was done on the main but either the contractor ignored it or the locate was off by a distance.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank God for directional drilling....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thank God for directional drilling....:laughing:


:laughing: it can be a great thing if its done right and the proper locates are done, but if those things ain't done it can get bad real quick.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Locates are only as good as the location technician.

That being said even if it's located there isn't a guarantee it ain't going to get hit. Ive smashed utilities before and knew they were there..

The most recent one was a high pressure service gas line. They bored the line right on top of my sewer line I was tying into.

The gas company was standing there when I hit it, shiot happens.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Locates are only as good as the location technician.
> 
> That being said even if it's located there isn't a guarantee it ain't going to get hit. Ive smashed utilities before and knew they were there..
> 
> ...


Woah was the line punctured?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Locates are only as good as the location technician..


True Chad. Also, for non metallic piping, a locate is only as good as the tracer install... I've seen instances of the wire being a meter (3' for my southern neighbors) from the service.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> True Chad. Also, for non metallic piping, a locate is only as good as the tracer install... I've seen instances of the wire being a meter (3' for my southern neighbors) from the service.


The utility contractors and such here do a pretty job of laying mains and getting the tracer right on top of the main, same goes for meters and the flex line that goes from the tapping saddle to the meter.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Woah was the line punctured?


I severed the line with a 125 X

They clamped it till I was through then made repair. 

Didn't get back charged either, just because it is located doesn't mean it ain't going to get hit.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> True Chad. Also, for non metallic piping, a locate is only as good as the tracer install... I've seen instances of the wire being a meter (3' for my southern neighbors) from the service.


Seen tracers cut in two half way down miles of piping...

Got good signal, then nothing (scratches head)...

Oh well!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I severed the line with a 125 X
> 
> They clamped it till I was through then made repair.
> 
> Didn't get back charged either, just because it is located doesn't mean it ain't going to get hit.


Woah. I'm glad it had a good outcome, stuff like that can be deadly.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've severed 13,800 volts before... Like I said shiot happens.

You do this long enough in the mechanical service world it's going to happen. It will swarm on you before you know it. Gotta have the right mind set to deal with it. 

Been hit with 460 before as well, off of a boiler. Next time I will check power myself instead of relying on some one else's word...


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

X2 on the shoring. You never see that in residential plumbing around here.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> I've severed 13,800 volts before... Like I said shiot happens.
> 
> You do this long enough in the mechanical service world it's going to happen. It will swarm on you before you know it. Gotta have the right mind set to deal with it.
> 
> Been hit with 460 before as well, off of a boiler. Next time I will check power myself instead of relying on some one else's word...


I know a guy that was working on a fire pump that was driven with a 3p electric motor. Well the owner bypassed the meter base and was feeding the pump with stolen power. He shut everything off at the main breaker but the pump was still live, he took the cover off the j box and disasembeled the connections and got a good jolt, he is lucky to be here today.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I've severed 13,800 volts before... Like I said shiot happens.
> 
> You do this long enough in the mechanical service world it's going to happen. It will swarm on you before you know it. Gotta have the right mind set to deal with it.
> 
> Been hit with 460 before as well, off of a boiler. Next time I will check power myself instead of relying on some one else's word...


I've been hit with well over 1000V. Cooked my flesh black and crispy were it exited.

I fear no electron, but I do respect them.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Protech said:


> I've been hit with well over 1000V. Cooked my flesh black and crispy were it exited.
> 
> I fear no electron, but I do respect them.


 
Do you still play golf during lighting storms. :laughing:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

The directional boring company stated they are sending me the bill for cutting his pipe out of the way. I told them to go ahead I will just include it in my bill to the property that is sending to you plus 10%!

This was an expensive mistake on their part. 

Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PaulW said:


> The directional boring company stated they are sending me the bill for cutting his pipe out of the way. I told them to go ahead I will just include it in my bill to the property that is sending to you plus 10%!
> 
> This was an expensive mistake on their part.
> 
> Paul


Haha..

I'd hit them for 20%


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

be careful those of you who roto root....read this


http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/03/11/gas-line-inspections/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

dayexco said:


> be careful those of you who roto root....read this
> 
> http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/03/11/gas-line-inspections/


That's some scary stuff right there


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech said:


> I've been hit with well over 1000V. Cooked my flesh black and crispy were it exited.


That's good eatin'!:jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dayexco said:


> be careful those of you who roto root....read this
> 
> 
> http://minnesota.publicradio.org/display/web/2010/03/11/gas-line-inspections/


I found one a couple of years ago...
I had noticed that work was done in the street and asked about it, the customer stated the neighbor had gotten a gas line installed.

I went ahead and snaked figuring a soft stoppage I'd go, and anything else stop right away. It was a hard stoppage and the color camera in the line was able to see yellow plastic when it bumped to a stop... 

Close enough for me!


----------

